# Critique this boer buck



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

:whatgoat: 
Hi, 
I'm looking at getting a new buck and this is one that I bought my previous buck from and loved. This new buck is fullblood but they never got him registered. He is a year old. he won reserve grand champion at his first show and was the youngest in his class. He's had great kids.What do you think? SHould I buy him?

http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.com/horse-forums/help-on-goat-406863.html


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Please help me out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I cant tell anything from those shots. Sorry. 
Reserve Grand Champ out of how many entries. It kinda depends on other factors. I have one dog that placed 1st in her class; well she was the only entry. So That doesn't count in my book. 
I hope I don't sound negative I just take buck selection seriously.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Gonna help out the best I can... 
I need more info to say if you should buy him or not...
It's hard to tell what he REALLY looks like, those pictures were taken at odd angles.

1) Why don't they have his papers? 
2) Would his papers be necessary for you to have? 
3) What will you be using him for? 

Any other information that would help me to better critique would be useful, please post a reply and I will help you best I know how...


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

They just never registered him. I don't necessarily need his papers. He would be used for breeding.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

will get the photos of him when he went to the show he got reserve grand champion. The show is always a big one.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Here he is at the show he got Reserve Grand Champion at.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks to be nice from that photo but... it is not showing all of him.......

I have seen Purebreds look exactly like Fullbloods....and some breeders saying... that they are FB boer...when in fact ...they are not.... with no paperwork... being Fb is kinda hearsay in my book......



> This new buck is fullblood but they never got him registered.


 That almost sounds as if he can be registered.... Or ...they are telling a few stories saying he is FB... to get more money out of him.... How much are they asking...if I may ask?

Sounds like ...we Critiquing the seller....but.... I have seen other breeders.. try all kinds of dishonest things.....and...in my book... is not right...... just trying to warn you about it... :hug:

An idea... say you get a FB registered Boer buck.... if you have unregistered Does of any breed ...the kids can be registered starting out at 50% boer....when their kids have kids... then they will be 75%....and so on.... :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Pam's said it! 

I'd try to get more information

it must have been an exhibition show if he wasnt registered

go with your gut


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

He is I've seen his mom and dad along with their papers before they sold them. I went to look at him his topline is great way better than the buck I have now. I'm able to bred two of my does to Sky a registered buck (my friend brought him from Tri-quest boers) and Orion(who throws spotted babies.) They want 250 for him. He was born a quad. Need to know anything else?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I've even talked to the lady who has Sky and Orion. She's told me a few pointers and he fits every one of them. Also I know for sure I'm getting a doe from the same person that is bred to him. Saw all his Babies including the newest.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

The show he got reserve grand champion at is a very big show. Almost everyone goes to it. I just didn' take mine because he's not the nicest thing.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

what is the difference between pureblood and fullblood?


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

:chin: I don't know...


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

how old is he? For a younger buck he looks nice. 

However, in my opinion if you are purchasing him and hope to sell his offspring easily (for show quality goats) I would be sure you CAN register him before paying for him. To me it would just be easier to let a seller know that they were getting a kid from 2 registered parents. I, for one, would not purchase an un-registered boer buck and then use him in my breeding program. It is just too easy (for the $$ I would be asking) for buyers to go to someone that has kids that were more easy registerable. 

Can you even register offspring from a unregistered buck? I guess you could if the doe is registered???? but how do you proove the %? Just asking because I don't know-lol!


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

He's a year old. I don't need registered around were I live. I sell my commercial kids really ease. Around me a commerical doeling can go for anywhere around 130-150, a commercial wether 125-135, Commercial buckling 120-140. It all depends on quality up here. They can't be registered if the doe is the only one register.(that's what i was told). I'm going to breeding two of my does to my friends two registered bucks.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Devin said:


> what is the difference between pureblood and fullblood?


A purebred is one that was bred with other breeds and eventually bred down to a purebred boer. A full blood is one thats lines have no crossing. I think thats what I read somewhere?


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > what is the difference between pureblood and fullblood?
> ...


A purebred is essentially just a percentage goat that has been bred to be 15/16s or 94% pure boer. A purebred can never be a fullblood as a fullblood is 100% doccumented pure boer blood. And as others have said regardless of the seller's claims; If the animal has no registration number that can be tracked to a registered bloodline then the animal is, very simply, an unregistered crossbred goat.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd say go with your gut. If you like him and think he is worth getting unregistered at that price... However, if commercial bucklings are only selling for $120-140 your way...then why are you spending $250 when you could find one in the price range you gave? Know what I mean?
If your does are not registered, then I don't see it being a huge deal if you get a registered buck or not... But don't overpay if the others are selling for a certain amount. Unless you like him enough to pay more.

We opted to go with a registered buck even though our does are crossbreeds & unregistered. We are able to register our doelings as 50%, and % does seem to sell decently around here, especially if you end up with any color. 'Solid Red' seems to be in around these parts from what I have been hearing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> However, in my opinion if you are purchasing him and hope to sell his offspring easily (for show quality goats) I would be sure you CAN register him before paying for him. To me it would just be easier to let a seller know that they were getting a kid from 2 registered parents. I, for one, would not purchase an un-registered boer buck and then use him in my breeding program. It is just too easy (for the $$ I would be asking) for buyers to go to someone that has kids that were more easy registerable.
> 
> Can you even register offspring from a unregistered buck? I guess you could if the doe is registered???? but how do you proove the %? Just asking because I don't know-lol!


 I agree.. :wink: 
think of it this way...if you have a registered FB buck.... later you can get a registered FB Doe....make more money out of them...basic price for FB registered start at $300 and go up with quality.....then ...you will have 2 ways to go with buyers...if someone is seeking registered... you will have that for them... and if they want unregistered... then you will have that market as well.... Just a suggestion... you don't have to do it this way...but it leaves you open in the future for other buyer types.... :hi5:

All my goat are registered... my kids are registrable.... but I have the option of selling them with or without registration papers...
With a huge majority of my buyers... all they want is registered....I have them coming all the way from Alaska...Oregon ...Washington... Reno...Vegas... stockton ect...

But I do have the option as well for the unregistered meat market to commercial buyers....



> I'd say go with your gut. If you like him and think he is worth getting unregistered at that price... However, if commercial bucklings are only selling for $120-140 your way...then why are you spending $250 when you could find one in the price range you gave? Know what I mean?
> If your does are not registered, then I don't see it being a huge deal if you get a registered buck or not... But don't overpay if the others are selling for a certain amount. Unless you like him enough to pay more.
> 
> We opted to go with a registered buck even though our does are crossbreeds & unregistered. We are able to register our doelings as 50%, and % does seem to sell decently around here, especially if you end up with any color. 'Solid Red' seems to be in around these parts from what I have been hearing.


 HoosierShadow...has a great point on pricing..... If they are asking $250 for unregistered....maybe shop around for a Registered buck for $300... if you can find a good one.... I'd go that way it is only $50 more and you get registration papers.... Another thing I like about a Registered animal ..you can see what his bloodlines are.... But like HoosierShadow mentioned... go with your heart it is up to you..... :thumb: :wink: just my :2cents: :2cents:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Up here you can sell Commercial Meat goat easier than show goats because many don't wanna buy registered. Also I've noticed that when you have commercial goats here the people by more at one time and My commercial bucklings can go for 125-130 market price and doeling 135-160, wethers 125-140.


----------



## Renegade (Mar 2, 2008)

Where did they show him? Boer goat shows all require registration papers to show.

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Fullblood is 100% Boer
Purebred can range from 94 to 99.99%. A purebred goat will never be a fullblood.

IF this show was so big, was it a registered show? You can't show an unregistered buck at a sanctioned show. If it was a 4h show, I don't count them.

He needs more breed character, a little more length and and width in my honest opinion. And 250 would be too much for an unregistered goat.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

the buck is a year old. the price range I gave is for bucklings from 3 weeks to two months. He is cheap compared to some of the bucks around her. My goat friend who has been raising goats for 14 years said he's worth the asking price and more. I'm getting him and the doe he's bred to for a group price of 375.


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

If he is not registered the show must not have been an ABGA/IBGA/USBGA show, they have to be registered to show at those. 

Also the kids can not be registered unless the buck is registered. 

Karla


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase!! It sounds like you got exactly what you wanted!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> the buck is a year old. the price range I gave is for bucklings from 3 weeks to two months. He is cheap compared to some of the bucks around her. My goat friend who has been raising goats for 14 years said he's worth the asking price and more. I'm getting him and the doe he's bred to for a group price of 375.


 I have seen real nice older bucks... that are registered... that go for $300 and $400....with excellent pedigree's.... the breeders have to change lines and may sell an older buck cheaper... to make room for the new buck line..... that is when... it is a great opportunity..... :wink:

Any breeder will say... he's worth the asking price and more....to make a sell....for their unregistered stock....
but .......he isn't registered...if he was registered... he would be worth it and then some..... :wink:

We don't mean to sound mean or pushy here...we are trying to get you a better deal....for your money.... and future ..in goat options.... a Buck is a big investment... no matter how much money you spend on him.... so thinking of future possibilities.... opens up different avenues down the road..... 



> If he is not registered the show must not have been an ABGA/IBGA/USBGA show, they have to be registered to show at those.
> 
> Also the kids can not be registered unless the buck is registered.


 That is all so true.... :hi5:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,
yes I did by the buck, Bam Bam, and the doe, Tweenkie. I'm very happy with Bam Bam and he is a much nicer buck then my other. Tweenkie is a nice doe but It took us forever to catch her. i'm going to be working with her to make her easier to handle. Bam Bam on the other hand is amazingly sweet and gentle around people. Of course the show he was shown at was a exibition show. We just picked them up yesterday. 
Thank you for all your advice.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> > the buck is a year old. the price range I gave is for bucklings from 3 weeks to two months. He is cheap compared to some of the bucks around her. My goat friend who has been raising goats for 14 years said he's worth the asking price and more. I'm getting him and the doe he's bred to for a group price of 375.
> 
> 
> I have seen real nice older bucks... that are registered... that go for $300 and $400....with excellent pedigree's.... the breeders have to change lines and may sell an older buck cheaper... to make room for the new buck line..... that is when... it is a great opportunity..... :wink:
> ...


 That is all so true.... :hi5:[/quote:224jhmsn]

The lady who said he's worth it is not the owner of him. anyway i bought him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... glad everything is working out well.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Yes. he is already interested in one of my does that I was giving a bath yesterday. Boy does he stink though. I have some pictures but they are horrible.I put them up. Never mind my files are too big but I will be putting some up on my website soon and you will be able to take a look.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They can stink that is so true.... he is in rut ...that is good... he sounds to be a good buck there..... :wink: 

I'd love to see pics of him..... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

He is! my other buck blizzard is completely opposite while in rut. While Bam Bam is still as gentle as everything with people. Blizzard is a nightmare. I can't be mad a him though Blizzard has had some great babies. I've had him since he was 8 months and he is now two. Got him from the same people I got Bam Bam from.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Okay updated my site. Have pictures of Bam Bam and Tweenkie. The pictures aren't good but you can see bam bam at http://parkinsonboergoatfarm.webs.com/herdsires.htm then go to the Our Nannies to see Tweenkie.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

he is a nice buck.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks yes he is. My Nanny, Doll, (also on my site) just saw him today. Don't know if he got her but I think he did.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumbup:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Bam Bam is a year old. He's a momma's boy and was born a quad. None of the does he's been bred to have had more than three though, so far. I'm very pleased with him. Also got a doe who is suppose to be bred to him though we almost left her at the place because it took us like 30 minutes to catch her.  Those pictures on the site aren't the best but I'll try to get better ones put up. Now all I have to do is sell Blizzard  . Oh well you have to sometimes and we don't have room for two bucks at the moment.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Okay so Doll wasn't bred to Bam Bam Because she was taken to my friends and breed to her registered 100% Boer buck named Orion who throws spotted babies. My doe, Coco, however has been bred to Bam Bam. I'm hoping it took. Anyway my mom insisted that we go to the place we bought him and get his son. A buckling that was born June 18th. he is a bottle baby because his dam Died. We are now bottle feeding him. His name is Mozzie. He looks a lot like his dad even has his eyes but one side of his head/neck is poka dotted. He's so cute!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aw..he sounds cute...sorry for the loss of his momma...


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks. His mom was a traditional red head with one grey spot on her head. Mozzie is cute! He and our other babies are getting along great. I love watching babies play it's adorable. With his mom, we really don't know what happened to her. She was healthy then she was gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

It is sad. His mom was a beautiful girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry ...any loss is hard....  :hug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Yes it is. We almost lost my buckling, snickers, brother just a week ago.  Though now snickers and doodles,(a wether) are going to a home in nebraska this coming week to be together forever. It hurts them to be seperate.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well I've got some pictures, better pictures for you all now. Bam Bam has grown alot since I got him. I'll give you pictures of him at his first show then some of him now and also some of Mozzie.  Hope you like them. I'm loading them on my computer now so give me a minute.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I'll also post pictures of Blizzard right before I sold him so you can see the difference. Keep in mind Blizzard is two in the pictures and Bam Bam is one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice......... :thumb:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Blizzard
[img=http://s3.postimage.org/637ia4ck/Blizzard_048.jpg]

[img=http://s3.postimage.org/63o1nlac/Blizzard_049.jpg]

[img=http://s3.postimage.org/63rcqa9w/Blizzard_050.jpg]

[img=http://s3.postimage.org/63xyvo90/Blizzard_051.jpg]

[img=http://s3.postimage.org/6419yd8k/Blizzard_052.jpg]

[img=http://s3.postimage.org/649jn3pg/Blizzard_053.jpg]

[img=http://s3.postimage.org/64mrxvno/Blizzard_054.jpg]

[img=http://s3.postimage.org/64q30kn8/Blizzard_055.jpg]


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Winning Reserve Grand Champion Boer Buck on June 27th.
http://postimage.org/image/19jz23rt0/
http://postimage.org/image/19jz23rt0/
Him and Snickers
http://postimage.org/image/19k0pn4as/
Just him wanting a treat
http://postimage.org/image/65bl032c/

If you want more recent pictures just tell me. He has grown since these pictures were taken.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Mozzie at a few days old. He has grown tons but I have no new good pictures.
http://postimage.org/image/1eqant6n8/


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

What do you all think? Good Choice?


----------

